# wiper motors off car battery?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is one able to run a wiper motor directly from a car battery instead of having to plug it in?

If not, is one able to have some contained source of power for the wiper motor?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I use wiper motors, they are very easy to power. Scarey Terry has a page dedicated to this. You can use walwarts or PC power Supplys also you can use a Car Battery Charger.

Here is the Link, have fun!http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Is one able to run a wiper motor directly from a car battery instead of having to plug it in?
> 
> If not, is one able to have some contained source of power for the wiper motor?


Yes, you can run a wiper motor using just a car battery.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay sickie Ill bite. Yes But why would you want to a car battery can be a really dangerous thing when left under load.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't want dangerous, but I don't want to have to plug in the wiper motors either. I want self contained so I can use them where ever I want them, but not have to have cord trailing all over.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Troy.  I'm familier with Terry's site and enjoy his information much.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I have used car batts before and it seemed to work well with no ill effects.Sometimes a small tractor battery hides easier.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I've used lawn mower batteries to power wiper motor props for a couple of years. I've never had a problem with them.
On the fastest speed a battery will last for a couple of nights (around 10 hours) before needing to be charged. I've run props for almost a week on the slower settings. It also depends on the load. The heavier the load the faster the battery runs out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where's the cheapest to get lawn mower batteries?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

auto part stores there motorcycle batteries......at least mine was anyway.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cost?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think its a great idea either to run off battery......but here's a link tons of batteries

http://batterystuff.com/batteries/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wall Slum has the cheapest tractor/cycle batteries.

Okay I get the no cord part but here is my reservations;

1. A battery discharging generates heat

2. A battery outside is exposed to posible vandalism (every seen what battery acid can do and the little basterds would probably sue for the burns)

3. Small bateries usually require handling and assembly

4. They have to be stored when not in use in a well ventalated OUT building the fumes could seep all through a house just like carbon monoxide. 

5. I worked in a shop that had a battery storage area the fumes ate the paint off the walls lead paint not that woosy latex stuff.

6. I have personally experience acid burns and man that is long term pain (your listening to a guy who had a bone partially dissolve on his vertibre I KNOW PAIN)

7. Extension cords are cheap

8. Its just not safe and I RARELY say that

9. Batteries are not cheap

10. Hey I was on a roll


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i couldn't agree more i have burned my skin and burned holes in my clothes......b/c of batteries......i have not seen melted bone or paint peel of walls but i don't doubt it either just use the plugins its safer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, it's a fool who does not listen to people with experience.

So, how do you hide the trailing cords outside so it's pretty and people won't trip over them?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

dig a very small trench ...but watch out for gas power and water and telephone......call and have them mark where the wires are...... dig a small trench and stuff the wire in it ...im talking like a half inch deep at most just a slit in the ground cram wire in it ......doesn't sound like a trip hazard.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i mean take a shovel jam in ground half inch deep and continue till you have your path then you have your trench for the wire. ........no one will see wire or trip over it and when its over pull wire up no rut and holes realy.......dont be digging just .......im having hard time explaining this .......more like scoring the lawn.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Or, stop mowing the lawn in September. Lay down your cords after the last cut and soon the overgrown grass will hide them. Plus, the shaggy grass will give the area a run down feeling. At least, that's what I do.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I couldn't do the shaggy lawn thing. The inspectors around here are a nuissance (Sp?) and I'd be fined for sure.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Wall Slum has the cheapest tractor/cycle batteries.
> 
> Okay I get the no cord part but here is my reservations;
> 
> ...


I guess I won't be using the batteries for next year!!  Probably lucky I made it this far without an accident! That's the great thing about this forum. You get advice on so many different topics. Like y'all said, better safe than sorry! Thanks for bringin' that thought home.
I'll be goin' with computer power supplies and cords.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A safer way to use batteries would be to use deep cycle marine batteries. Such as the ones used to power electric fishing trolling motors. They're made to be under load for long periods, have tons nof power, and they recharge over and over.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

optimas but they are expensive red tops are for cranking blue tops are marine and the yellow tops would be a better pick over the marine.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

and with the Optimas im pretty sure you can use indoors b/c we used yellow tops inside our cars and in the trunk for car audio applications.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I know this is not Halloween related material but its the IASCA rules for batteries in car audio comps......just food for thought.......more then one opinion is a good thing right? Sounds like the ruling would be VENT those suckers.





BATTERIES VENTED & SECURED 0 or 5 points 

Batteries connected to any charging system, installed anywhere in the vehicle, that are not vented and secured to the 
vehicle will result in a 5 point deduction. Batteries installed in the trunk or passenger compartment of the vehicle, 
regardless of type
, must be contained in a sealed chamber with adequate ventilation (minimum 1/4” diameter tube) to the 
exterior of the vehicle to prevent possible hydrogen gas build up during recharge conditions (batteries that have been 
upgraded or have had the cables upgraded must comply with this rule). Modifications made to factory battery locations may 
require additional mounting other than the factory mounting. 
NOTE: All batteries that are in a sealed chamber must have photographic evidence of venting.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

slightlymad said:


> Okay sickie Ill bite. Yes But why would you want to a car battery can be a really dangerous thing when left under load.


Why do you think they are dangerous? No more so than a AA unless you short the terminals...& I would hope you plan on putting it in the prop where no-one can get their grubby lil hands on it. Sidenote: They'll also make your prop 2 heavy 2 steal(a good thing)!!!
 As far as the IASCA rules that applys 2 batteries or banks thereof under extreme stress(1000's of amps) in an enclosed space. Not uncommon as race cars w/ relocated batteries in SCCA & NHRA require the same tho that is for battery ruptures from high speed crashes(IASCA adoped the same specs 2 protect themselves from an overly lawyered up aspect ) And read that as inside the interior of the race cars,not in the engine compartment like standard cars. Also lots of racers LEGALLY mount them directly behind the passenger seat. Trust one thing,noone has safety in mind like racing sanctioning bodies. No enclosed areas in a yard haunt that Im aware of and minor venting isn't an issue if you don't overload the battery(dead short). No reason @ all not 2 use them as I have 4 about 15 yrs. w/ no problems. Sorry,originally posted this w/o having read all the posts. 2 counter one point,yes batteries are filled w/sulfuric acid. That type of acid is profoundly weak tho and damage seen from it is very long coming in terms of time. It will give a minor (will start 2 itch which will progressively get worse 2 burning if you don't neutralize it. which is as simple as pouring coke,pepsi or baking soda on it) chemical burn if left for several minutes on the skin. As a matter of course of my job, I regularly am exposed 2 that type of acid and it's effects are minimal. If you want the facts straight from the experts check out the MSDS(material safety data sheet) via OSHA which is the govermental body that regulates ALL chemicals,materials and safety in the workplace & home. Missed another so here goes another edit, yes they make heat, that is a byproduct of electrical resistance. But as far as heating in a car,that is under charging conditions only. The battery is used only 1 time in a car,2 start it only. After that,the alternator takes over supplying the car w/ the electrical power it requires 2 run. The charging process is what causes your battery 2 heat up. Discharging makes much less heat unless huge amperage is being used. Also not likely in a yard haunt!!! As far as the storage of batteries is concerned, do you see automotive supply stores storing their batteries outside? With old batteries case cracking from people abusing them(physically) is of concern and while I have no doubt the story about the paint being eaten off the wall is true...very likely it came from careless techs dropping the batteries over a large period of years(people are inherently lazy) and liquid acid splashing on the walls. Important part of that statement is YEARS.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

One more 2 note; on the subject of trenching 2 bury cords...don't do it unless you have cords designated for direct burial as it will degrade dielectric (non conductive materials=the insulation over the wire) performance. Standard outdoor extension cords are not acceptable for that type of use. Unless your fascination w/ halloween has greatly up-ed your desire 2 become a real ghost I would advise against that path.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If you are going to trench anyways, why not bury PVC pipe and run the extension cored through that? PVC is MEANT to be buried!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> If you are going to trench anyways, why not bury PVC pipe and run the extension cored through that? PVC is MEANT to be buried!


Precisely,but if you are going 2 do that use burial rated NEMA TC-2 PVCC or it will degrade also.:jol:


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Ickie,
You can run small cords because you are running low voltage, low amperage. I bought a 1000' of 2 conductor hookup wire for less than $30 that's thinner than a phone cord and invisible in the dark. I run 2-3 wiper props off a single 400W ATX computer power supply and run the wires from a central point. Much easier and safer than running 120V extension cords all over the lawn. 

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Why not use sealed lead acid batteries as used in Alarm systems? You can get these in 6 and 12V depending on how fast you want the prop to run and you can parallel them up (with diode protection) if you need higher currents or longer running times.

http://www.yuasabatteries.com/batteries.php#anchormf


----------



## KevinS (Sep 30, 2007)

IMHO - Properly handled, batteries are no more dangerous than 120v extension cords snaking across a lawn. Stick with maintenance free, and with a bit of common sense you'll be fine.


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 30, 2008)

To take KevinS comments further, put batteries in plastic cases designed to hold batteries, this will prevent accidental shorting across the terminals. Additionally use inline fuses for each power run to a motor or prop. These fuse holders should be attached to the positive terminal of the battery. Use proper size fuses as well. I personally would not ever use a 20A fuse for anything. Make sure the fuse does not exceed the amperage of the wire.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

In regard to burying cables...I have never had my ext cords disintegrate in a matter of days or even weeks. I doubt sickie would have left them buried forever. Most people put their ext cords away after halloween. That is certainly much safer than having ToTs trying to walk through tall grass with cords hiding underneath. And I don't know (around here anyway) of any utilities that have their cables buried less than 6 inches underground. I only put my ext cords about 2-3 inches deep. It has worked for many years for Halloween and Christmas.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Woah....Zombie thread! 2-23-2007 - 8-15-2009


----------

